# last.fm is an awesome site.



## plagueship (Jun 3, 2011)

basically you download a client that keeps track of whatever you listen to and based on that it shows you bands you might like and users who have similar tastes. it's also just like a huge wiki that links bands, cities, band members, genres, events, etc. i've found out about so much cool music i'd never heard of...

here's my account: http://www.last.fm/user/plagueship


----------



## 0ddity (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/0ddity
-
Yeah, last.fm is great.


----------



## MrD (Jun 3, 2011)

last.fm ia pretty right on.
I prefer listen.grooveshark.com. You can make and save your own playlists, and they have music from just about everyfuckingone.


----------



## blacktreacle (Jun 4, 2011)

last.fm is great. grooveshark is too, there's actually a google chrome extension that hooks up your grooveshark to your last.fm. here's mine: http://www.last.fm/user/lolnaw


----------



## Synth (Jun 24, 2011)

I just leave it on all day going from artist to artist. http://www.last.fm/user/Synthicator


----------



## Alaska (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/comemyfanatix

Made a new one yesterday.


----------

